# Sling TV DVR issue



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

This morning my sling cloud dvr was working but as of noon it is missing I cant record and everything I had recorded has disappeared. Is anyone else having this issue? I am using it on Roku devices.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm not seeing a problem with the Sling Cloud DVR when I pull it up on my ROKU. The previously recorded events are still there.


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

Glen_D said:


> I'm not seeing a problem with the Sling Cloud DVR when I pull it up on my ROKU. The previously recorded events are still there.


Apparently there was an issue it is back for me. I read on cord cutters news there was an outage and a few customers dvr function vanished. Its working now.


----------

